# check this thing out on ebay



## 37fleetwood (Sep 1, 2006)

have you ever seen one of these?







http://cgi.ebay.com/Narragansett-Ma...360QQihZ012QQcategoryZ420QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JO BO (Sep 2, 2006)

Very unusual. I wonder what the bells in the back were for? It looks like a set up for competition. JO BO


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 2, 2006)

I'll bet one rings when either person wins a lap.


----------



## TheBicycleJungle (Sep 14, 2006)

That's awesome!! It'd look great in a museum.. I wonder who will win that!


----------



## thebikeguy (Mar 17, 2007)

*Cool machine*

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## thebikeguy (Mar 17, 2007)

*cool machine II*

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------

